# eBay cheat fined in court...:)



## patnor1011 (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.dailyexpress.co.uk/posts/view/185135/eBay-cheat-fined-5k-for-forcing-up-prices


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 6, 2010)

I think there is a lot of this going on. I have bid on some items that I did not think any sane person would want, and there would be no bids for days, then I place a bid and wamo there goes the bid(s). seeing that people can have a million emails, I guess they could have a million ebay or whatever accounts and give themselves great feed back.

Jim


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 6, 2010)

This stuff is the scourge of ebay.

I'm sure it happens on all kinds of items, especially the gold scrap auctions.

This is one reason the price of gold e-scrap is so high on Ebay. The guys that do this just sell to themselves at starting extremely high then lower prices in steps until they find the dollar amount sweet spot that some sucker will pay after seeing the 'other lots' go for so much. On top of all that add in the self reported feedback numbers and they are even rigging their own satisfaction ratings.

These are the same guys that come on forums like this one and post false yield data to drive up the price of e-scrap on Ebay. 

It really sickens me to no end.

Steve


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 7, 2010)

Interesting article. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 7, 2010)

Can you imagine not having to worry about scammers on ebay?


----------



## teabone (Jul 8, 2010)

Thats what makes Ebay so exciting. :lol:


----------

